# Office version 3.0



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

4 years ago, there was office version 1.0. It was my redo of the basement office with the 265g tank that leaked like an SOB.....it was a year long project. Last year was office version 2.0....it was the 240g acrylic tank, which has been up & great for a year now. But now, this will be....office version 3.0! 

Picked up a pair of 120g 4x2x2 tanks today from Keeler with a pair of Ehiem pro 3 filters. Plans are to redo the office where there is an L shape 8ft of tanks side by side one way then the 240g 6ft tank the other. Pic is tonight as it starts (koi needed a winter home for the time being)










Then in this pic, that 75g tank will be moved and 8ft side & side tanks will take its place


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

wonderful...

be waiting for regular updates if you are willing...

congrats...


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Nothing cooler than having a pet dinosaur. Just got home with this guy, a Delhezi Bichir. He's about 9"-10" right now. I also picked up an Albino Senegal Bichir that is 4" and once he puts on some size he will be joining the Delhezi in one of the 4x2x2 tanks in this project.


























Short video of him swimming around. He's a really active guy for a Bichir, swims around a lot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1eoPgn ... e=youtu.be


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

Steve C said:


> Nothing cooler than having a pet dinosaur. Just got home with this guy, a Delhezi Bichir. He's about 9"-10" right now. I also picked up an Albino Senegal Bichir that is 4" and once he puts on some size he will be joining the Delhezi in one of the 4x2x2 tanks in this project.


is not 4 x 2 x 2 to small for a bichir?...


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Nope, there are all different species of them. Ones such as the Endlicheri can get to 36"-39" long, but most Delhezi and Senegual max out at about 14" with really big ones close to 16" so 4x2x2 is plenty ample for them.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

:thumb: ...

enjoy it then...

:fish: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :fish:


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

This project's start was slowed down for a bit due to a big rush of rod orders that had to be done before Christmas for customers. Now that Christmas is pretty much over I finally have some free time to get started on this now 

The new 12 cup Cuisinart coffee maker I got for Christmas just finished brewing it's first of many pots of coffee so time to grab a cup and get started on this project. Hope to have lots of progress on this thread over the next month or so.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Got a decent amount done yesterday. Got the upright cabinet moved and broke down the 75g bleekeri & spotted silver dollar tank and was able to get that moved over into the rock wall where the Jag tank use to be. The bleekeri tank with the 3D background looks really nice mounted in the rock wall since I made them both pretty much the same colors even though they were not going to be together at the time when I made them.

Probably start moving the things off the wall that the tanks will go up against today and then start measuring and marking out exactly where the tanks will be going in relation to the big 240g tank. Then comes to fun job of moving both 120g tanks again.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking good so far. Are planning anymore diy backgrounds?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep both 120g tanks will have 3D background in them. Originally I was going to do them the same color as the one in the 240g so all three tanks matched but now I am not sure. Kind of thinking maybe going a different color in each. Will figure that out once I get to that point though since I have time.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

First of the 120g 4ft tanks and stand is in place and leveled. Next will be starting the stand build for the 2nd 120g tank to butt up next to this one.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

what kind of filtration are you going to use on the 120 glls tanks? ...


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I've got a pair of Eheim Pro 3's for them.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: ...


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Got the 2nd tanks stand built and in place now with tank on it. She's a tight fit. Actually plan to pull it back out tomorrow though. On the back left corner there is a slight gap between the very corner of the tank and stand top which I don't like so going to remove and redo the back upper piece so it sits flush. Other than that got some good progress done.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Didn't get as much done today as I planned too, some things came up and didn't get a chance to work on the tanks or stands, but I was able to get a bit more done on the area. Since I had to move around some furniture to make everything still fit I decided to make a stained wood railing to section off the sitting/viewing area now.
.
.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Lots of progress tonight. Thankfully I have most the building materials now because I went through the Lowes gift cards in record time lol. Still some more trim work to be done but stands are starting to look like something now. Stand on the left will house a 29g QT tank hidden inside it once done.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It's looking great! I like the cohesiveness of the wood front facade for the 2 tanks and it will look great once stained. I also like that you raised those tank heights up to match the big tank, more aesthetically pleasing at least for my eyes.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Full day of work into the new tanks/remodel today. Still have a lot to do but progressing well. Probably be a while before the next updates as the next step will be building the two 3D backgrounds which will take a bit of time.
.
.
.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I said I was not gonna work on this for a bit and take a little break, but I should have known I can't stay off of a project once I have one going. So started cutting and working on the 3d background for the first tank today.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Lookin' awesome ... as always ... :thumb:

I assume that the stacked styro for the background is being glued up ... what are you using to stick them together ... just silicone ?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep silicone between each stacked piece.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Blizzard of foam flyin' around the shop today as the first of the 3d backgrounds for the pair of 120's starts to take shape.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Managed to get the hard part (all the carving & burning) of the first background done today. Lots of painting and sealing left but that's much less work than the carving.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Paint and shading work on the first 120g background is done. Both these tanks will be planted tanks and I plan to attach some of the live plants to the background themselves so I think the colors I did on the Background should look really good with some nice green vegetation on it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I love the new background, another well done project!!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks. I'm trying to decide if I want to do the other one the same color or something different. Thinking the same color so it looks like one big tank at first glance, but not entirely sure yet.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Steve,

Looks fantastic ! ... :thumb:

I'd be inclined to go same color myself ... but that's just me.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You are a true artist my friend, that looks awesome!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would also choose to make the 2nd background a similar color since the tanks are next to each other.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I think that's pretty much what I have decided now. I was kicking around the idea of doing one a lighter tank, but I think since I made them right next to each other to look like one big tank that would defeat the original purpose of what I was trying to accomplish so gonna go with the same colors on the 2nd one.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Had to take a bit of a break while I waited for the kit of Pond Armor to arrive so I could seal this first background. That showed up today so now have the first of the two BG's sealed. With a little luck I should be able to get it installed for good in the tank and then be able to start adding substrate and plants / wood etc in the next week or so.
.
.


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks great! Always look forward to your updates.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Was able to spend a bit of time on the new dual 120g project the past few days. Background is sealed and installed now, tan PFS washed and in, all live plants in this tank. Decided against dual LED fixtures and went with twin bulb flor's with warm color tone and then added two hanging LED 1000lum spot lights for a more dramatic lighting look for the bichirs. Just have to pick up some java moss I bought from the auction next weekend and attach that to the branches and this first 120 will be ready to move the bichirs over so I can start on the 2nd 120g tanks background.
.
.
.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Moved the fish into the first 120g 4x2x2 tank this evening. They settled right in and everyone ate with in 5 mins of being moved into their new home so I think they approve. Stock is 2 Delhezi, 3 Geo's, and my polleni/bleekeri. Once my pair of Senegal\s grow out large enough they will go in the tank as well. Drained the other 120g tank and should be able to start the background for that one later in the week.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job on the tank and the fish look great in there!!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Polypterus tank is looking awesome thanks to the auction today. Nabbed a HUGE bag of anubis, this is only have of what was in the bag, the other have will be going into the other 120g in a few weeks when it is done


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks even better to me!! Can't wait til the Anubias starts filling in.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

its been a while since your last update on your fish room...
got any new pics you like to share?...


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Sure, I have some updated pics of the first 120g tank. Haven't had a chance yet to get onto the 2nd of the 120g tanks. I run a custom fly rod business and this time of year is my busy time for orders so I have been busy with rod work and haven't had much time for tanks other than keeping up on water changes. I hope to be able to have some time to get back to work on the other tank sometime next month perhaps.

The first 120g is doing great. Had to move the bleekeri/polleni into the 240g with the haps though he started getting too aggressive for the geos. Also last month I added a 7" Senegal as well as picked up a more rare fish, a Datnoid. He's still small right now only about 4" but he will get very large over time.

Plants are all doing great. Lots of new growth and new plants shooting off from the mother plants.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Steve, what kind of polypterus is in the 4th pic? My lfs had one I'm thinking of getting if they still have it. Tank looks great btw.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

James that one is a Senegal. They are the most common of the polys but still a neat fish. They stay a bit more on the smaller side. Some can get to 13"-14" but most averaging 9"-12" range.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Steve C said:


> James that one is a Senegal. They are the most common of the polys but still a neat fish. They stay a bit more on the smaller side. Some can get to 13"-14" but most averaging 9"-12" range.


Thank you sir. That's good to hear about the size, that was the one thing stopping me from bringing it home already.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Figured it had been a while since I posted any updated pics of the poly tank. Tank is doing really well, I think fat & happy would be a good way to describe everyone in this tank  The two 10"-11" Delhezi are just eating machines and bulked up like little sherman tanks and almost always swimming around on the hunt for food. The Senegals are growing really well. The one is about 8" now and the other is around 6". The other I have been growing out is still in the grow out tank (about 5") but will probably be joining this tank in the next few months. The new 10" ornate is doing great. He started eating about the 3rd day in the tank and goes right after pellets and wafers now. Even the little datnoid is starting to grow a tad. He's put on maybe 1/4"-3/8" since I got him about 6 months ago. He hid a lot the first 4 months but now the past couple months he has got over that and is out almost all the time which is nice.

The other 120g next to it still has not been finished yet. Been such a busy summer I haven't had a chance to do anything with it other than keep some of my koi in it for a while. With in the next month though when things settle down I should have time to start the 3d bg for that tank and get it up and done by late summer/early fall.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update and the tank is looking great!


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks great! Those Delhezi look awesome!


----------

